# Recomended cubes



## Eppley12 (Sep 13, 2010)

I want to ask you guys about what cubes you recomended to a nube cuber. (assuming price doesn't matter)
right now I use a F2 for 3x3, Dian sheng 4x4, and idk the 5x5 type
I wanna use your fave cube like a haiyan memory or maru 4x4

tell me your thoughts


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Sep 13, 2010)

Rubik's brand with WB40.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 13, 2010)

I've found that buying any cube and getting used to it is a great way to get fast. Once you get into the "good cubes" the difference is minimal. Also, this is a hardware section thread.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 13, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Rubik's brand with WB40.



*sigh*

do _not_ use this.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Sep 14, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's brand with WB40.
> ...



*sigh*

do _not_ listen to this guy.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 14, 2010)

V5 for 5x5. There's that new 4x4 out but I haven't tried it yet, and Maru is so much better then what I had before. For your 3x3 you can try the GuHong.


----------



## nck (Sep 14, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> ...



*sigh*

vaseline>>>>WB40


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 14, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Rubik's brand with WB40.



You are not contributing. Either do so, or don't post.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 14, 2010)

I prefer my Alpha V. I just modded it today and its even better now. It's a nice, cheap alternative to buying a Haiyan Memory.

Also I can pretty much guarantee that you will win my Haiyan cube since you're the only one guessing. haha It's a pretty nice cube.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's brand with WB40.
> ...



Come on mate, she is only joking around. Everyone does SOMETIME in their life..

Ontopic: I'd use the GuHong or Haiyans cube with Maru Lube for 3x3, Maru 4x4, and a V-Cube 5 ^_^.

But thats just me!


----------



## Faz (Sep 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's brand with WB40.
> ...



But it's Emily


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 14, 2010)

I only practice 3x3 and cause im gonna receive my other puzzles this week(megaminx and 2x2) but my 3x3 is a 25th anniversery it jams alot in the beggining but after a week or a couple of days if u use it alot than itll turn magically(couldnt come up with a better adjective)


----------



## Pixel 6 (Sep 14, 2010)

My preference in order...

Dayan GuHong
Sheng En Type F-II
Haiyan Memory
Dayan II D.I.Y.

- Pixel -


----------



## olivier131 (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you prefer A5 or Haiyan cube ?


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 14, 2010)

Why is this in the "Weekly Forum Competitions" area?

I think it would be better suited for the Hardware area, just saying. 


On topic: HMemory.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have an AV I did the corner mod on. I really like how it feels, but I have a certian aggressive and fast alg (R2 U' R' U R2) I use all the time with Petrus and Roux, and my AV commonly explodes. 

I'm not sure what black magic Haiyan puts into his cubes... But my memory holds together much better. 

I lubed both of them the same way with Lubix, but they each definately have a distinct feel. 

Memory preferred. 

- Pixel -


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 14, 2010)

Rubix brand sux. W4D0 will run cube.

Get type-B and use super glue as lube. it worx.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Rubix brand sux. W4D0 will run cube.
> 
> Get type-B and use super glue as lube. it worx.



*sigh*

do _not_ use this.


----------



## Dene (Sep 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's brand with WB40.
> ...



Hypocrite much?


----------



## nathanajah (Sep 14, 2010)

3x3 preference:
Rubik's DIY
Edison
Guhong


----------



## Owen (Sep 14, 2010)

Fiddle-II

Or store bought.


----------



## da25centz (Sep 14, 2010)

I have an AV, and i think its fantastic. its especially good for someone switching off a storebought, because it is fast, like a speedcube should be, but you still have most of the stability of the storebought (unlike the FII, which is slightly more prone to pops)

as for the 4x4, I have a YJ, and its just fine. not the best 4x4 on the planet, but its good for a good price. modded its even better

and of course, for a 5x5, who would use anything but a v-cube? =P


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 27, 2010)

I recently upgraded my favorite cube to a hybrid. I have always loved the feel of the CII and couldn't stand the feel of the FII. However, the CII pops like crazy so it was unusable for serious solving. At first I compromised and went with an FI (fantastic cube, btw). Then I noticed that my FII never pops. Bells went off. I switched my CII cubies onto the FII frame. It was amazing. Now I don't even need a separate OH cube. When in doubt, go CII cubies + FII frame.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Sep 27, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> I recently upgraded my favorite cube to a hybrid. I have always loved the feel of the CII and couldn't stand the feel of the FII. However, the CII pops like crazy so it was unusable for serious solving. At first I compromised and went with an FI (fantastic cube, btw). Then I noticed that my FII never pops. Bells went off. I switched my CII cubies onto the FII frame. It was amazing. Now I don't even need a separate OH cube. When in doubt, go CII cubies + FII frame.


 
which core? tiny blue core or ugly poo colour core?? 

OT. Do you like the feel of the f-ii? If you do, stick with it. But as other people said, Gu hong, A-V modded are pretty much the best on the market at the moment. I personally like mah f-ii.


----------



## nuclear nacho (Sep 27, 2010)

I use F-II and i love the cube!!!! hate to change the topic on this thread but r there any 2x2 cubes that ppl recommend?


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm currently using F2 core with storebought pieces. The storebought pieces are sanded down. If you attempt this combo, you have to tighten the screws quite a bit.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Sep 27, 2010)

Definitely Shenshou (or shengshou) 2x2.. They have it on lightake.. It is the exact same thing as a ghost hand 2x2. Also, there is the Lanlan 2x2, but it is only good if you do the "arcalan" mod which is to take pen springs and cut them and use those instead of the lanlan screws


----------



## theace (Sep 29, 2010)

For a 3x3, I'd recommend cubes in this order:


[*]DaYan GuHong
[*]DaYan LingYun
[*]Type F - II
[*]HaiYan Memory
[*]Type A - V (DIY)
[*]Ghost Hand - II (Nice and cheap if you wanna give it a shot )

For the 4x4, my preference would be:


[*]LanLan
[*]DaYan
[*]YJ
[*]Mini QJ

For the 2x2, there are just 2 good ones out there.


[*]LanLan
[*]Ghost Hand


----------



## Wassaren (Sep 29, 2010)

So you like guhong more than lingyun
?


----------



## ckcommando (Sep 29, 2010)

Get a ghosthand 3x3, Godly turning and is pretty silent too .
Also I prefer QJ 4x4 and 5x5, epic corner cutting compared to eastsheen, but pretty big.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 30, 2010)

Eh, i use WD-41 for info 

But you can use the Memory+D 39 (lighttake)

Maru 4x4+ Maru lube

Mefferts 5x5+PenRay/WD-41

MARU 2x2+ Maru lube

Maru Lube+Maru Lube Lube


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 30, 2010)

I would get the V Cube 5x5. As far as 3x3... I like my White A-core DIY. And I don't own a 4x4, I went straight to the 5x5!


----------

